# NX2000 or 240sx



## Joel 83 (Dec 29, 2008)

Im having a hard time deciding which to buy, a nx2000 or a 240sx coupe. I love the look of a 240 coupe and the fact that theyre rwd. But the nx2000 grows on yeah. Id just like to se what other people would choose.


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

ok im gonna make this harder now. 240sx= sr20det, rb26dett, rb26dett nur
nx= sr16ve, sr20ve, sr20vet, sr20det(fwd). im not gonna decide because you will be the one driving.


----------



## EZ2CYURMENTAL (Oct 13, 2009)

BOTH!!! just like me!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

rwd = right wheel drive !!!!


----------

